# Black spots



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

went out last night and caught a LM w/black spots on it. The spots were as big as a finger tip, one on the lip, above the eye and on the tail. fish seemed healthy but was curious if anyone knew what this was. This is only the 2nd of 3rd fish I've caught out of this place with these spots. I've been fishing this pond for years and last year was the first time I've seen this.


----------



## Mark Hicks (Apr 15, 2006)

Seen show on T V hooked smally and it had one on it, they were fishing Erie I think


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I heard that those spots are protein spots, I don't know if thats true but I have caught alot of fish with those spots (usually from grassy spots) and they were all returned healthy.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I heard something one time about Kevin Vandam saying that meant the fish were in a healthy condition, although I'm not sure how credible this is. I just caught one like this from Griggs the other day.


----------



## flybywags (Mar 13, 2007)

There was a post in early spring on SW forum about bass caught with black spots. And what the biggest agreement was on was that the spots were from decaying leaves at the river bottom. Not sure how true that is, but it made enough sense. 

-Wags


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

think of those spots as a birth mark. they are just darker patches of pigment in the skin. these fish will have these spots all of their lives so if you catch one with them remember it, and some day you may just get to see the value of catch and release.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Small black spots (pin head size) are a paraite. Quite common in bass, pike etc. In fact a smallie I got out of deer creek last week had quite a few of them including a cyst on it's lower jaw. The parasite is harmless to people.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

spots were not pin head size about 1/4 to 1/2 inch round or oval. I 'll take my camera w/me this weekend if I catch another I'll post pics.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> spots were not pin head size about 1/4 to 1/2 inch round or oval. I 'll take my camera w/me this weekend if I catch another I'll post pics.


That would be great. Sounds interesting!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

i believe Jeff-bob got it right. The spots are protein spots, it has to do the fishes diet.

I was at Watts Barr lake in Tenn. the first of June and caught many of crappie with those spots on it as well.


----------

